# Code alarm on my hummer h2 new remotes now nothing works



## captainkjblack (Sep 29, 2010)

I got a replacement remote for my code alarm on my hummer h2. I programmed the remote and now only the lights flash...the doors won't lock or unlock and the remote start won't work...please help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what is the model of the code alarm?


----------

